# My Sons collection



## craigc90 (Aug 21, 2007)

I was at a yard sale a few weeks ago and found this curio for $20.00. I knew it would be perfect for my 9 year old sons collection. I collect local blob beers and sodas and I trade off or sell my milks and meds and stuff well he usually steals the bettter stuff befor I can get rid of it. I think he has a good start.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 22, 2007)

looks he has a nice run of cones going there!  and the marbles, man I woulda been jealous of those when I was 9!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow!!!

 Looks better than mine. Nice looking bottles and marbles Ty!


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 22, 2007)

very nice collection.


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 22, 2007)

Love them cones! im tryin to get a line goin right now...but i only have two[]


----------



## Gordon (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice display, $20 was a deal on that cabinet..


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have to agree with Gordon on that. Nice display!!


----------



## logueb (Aug 22, 2007)

Craig, That is a truly awesome collection for a 9 year old.  Just imagine what it will look like when he's my age.  This collection will need another curio soon so be on the look out for another one.  I'm glad that you and Zane have passed the bottle bug down to your kids. It's a great hobby and it's great exercise.  Too many kids today want to sit in front of a TV or Video game. Tell Ty to keep up the good work and good luck digging.


----------



## craigc90 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks buster and everyone for the replies. Me and his Uncle Zane tell him just keep the best. Well he has good tast now and I cant get rid of anything nice. He says he wants a pontiled soda now and he wont leave me alone till he gets one. []


----------



## madman (Aug 24, 2007)

great stuff! i was about his age when i started digging man if i new then what i know now..................... mike


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 24, 2007)

Great stuff Craig,tell your son he should be very proud!I love seeing families and kids in this hobby it is the future.Thanks for posting,Doug


----------



## craigc90 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Mike and Thanks Doug. At his age they dont  forget anything. He knows more about my bottles then I do. He reads my books and he reads all the post on the computer every day. He wants his own screen name for the forum. If he dont loose interest he will have a killer collection someday.


----------

